# Stage4 non va modificando le partizioni

## akiross

Salve

Diciamo che in seguito a diversi smaronamenti ho dovuto fare un bakuppone del sistema - il tarrone chiamato stage4. Sostanzialmente avevo le partizioni fatte a macchia di leopardo  :Very Happy: 

Si in effetti e' normale chiedersi come diavolo ho fatto ad avere 5 gb non allocati ogni 30 gb di partizioni ma e' meglio che non lo sappiate  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso: avevo un sistema con hda1 come /boot, hda5 (estesa) come root.

Ho fatto il tarrone, ho piallato le partizioni, e adesso ho hda1 come boot, hda3 come root (hda2 come swap).

Ho creato i filesystems (etx2 sul boot, ext3 sulla root), e da livecd ho scompattato lo stage4.

Il problema e' che al riavvio, nonostante io specificassi la root da grub con

```
root (hd0,2)
```

e

```
kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

il sistema (kernel) parte, pero' quando arriva a caricarsi gentoo con i magici scriptini, durante il check dei filesystems, mi esce:

 *Quote:*   

> fsck.ext2: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1
> 
> blah blah

 

dove il blah blah e' il messaggio di fsck che dice che hda3 ha il superblock rovinato e che non contiene una etx2 (in effetti e' una ext3, ma non dovrebbe essere un problema).

I punti cruciali sono che:

1. fsck.ext2 lo cerca su hda1 anziche' hda3 (e non lo trova)

2. hda3 e' sano, visto che da un livecd ho fatto il check a mano e va tutto bene.

Avete la minima idea di come aggiustare questi casini?

Io onestamente non ho capito cosa c'e' che non va... ho provato a guardare file di config, a modificare fstab, ma non ho risolto niente.

Grazie

ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

alcune semplici verifiche:

quando hai rifatto le partizioni hai marcato come attiva la partizione contenente la directory /boot?

hai aggiornato i vari grub.conf (compresa la riga del kernel) e fstab?

hai provato a dare i comandi a grub sulla sua command-line?

----------

## akiross

Si, la hda1 era segnata attiva, ho provato anche a spostare il flag sulla hda3 ma non e' cambiato niente

I grub.conf non li ho aggiornati, ma per il semplice motivo che in fase di testing faccio tutto a mano: installo grub e all'avvio uso la shell per far partire il sistema

Per farlo partire faccio:

```

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

boot

```

Magari sbaglio qualcosa, manco qualche opzione?

Grazie

ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

direi che la sintassi che dai a grub non ha molto senso.

specifichi una root hd0,2 e poi sovrascrivi il parametro passando hd0,2 prima del kernel. perché?

se hai /boot come prima partizione dovrai dare root hd0,0, e poi passare la riga kernel senza specificare un'altra root

poi devi necessariamente dare la partizione giusta, sul parametro root del kernel (ovviamente) e devi necessariamente aggiornare fstab. se fsck sbaglia partizione è perché non hai un fstab a posto

----------

## akiross

Prima del kernel passo 0,0, e in effetti so che non ha senso, ma visto che non conosco grub nei meandri, presumevo che root implicasse altre cose, oltre che la directory dove risiede il kernel, ma da quel che mi dici deduco che non ci sono altri parametri.

Bon, faccio sparire il comando root, qualche char in meno da battere.

In ogni caso, non e' quindi grub il problema?!

root=/dev/hda3 e' la root di sistema ( / )

fstab l'ho gia sistemato, ma non e' quello

per la cronaca, questo e' l'fstab (non sono assolutamente certo se tutto e' aposto  :Very Happy: )

```

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 0 # ho tolto i check per via di fsck che non si trova

#cdrom e altre cose varie che tralascio

```

Non mi sembra ci siano errorazzi apparenti... dove sta il problema?

Grazie ancora

----------

## .:chrome:.

basta che passi le partizioni giuste. tutto qui

secondo me c'è solo un errore nei nomi delle partizioni che passi nei vari argomenti

se ti servono due dritte veloci per grub, leggi qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393883.html

----------

## Luca89

```
root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

boot
```

Credo che l'errore sia qui, nel comando "root" devi specificare la root di grub non quella del sistema, grub presumo che lo hai installato in /boot quindi devi correggere in:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3

boot
```

Ovviamente quando hai installato grub spero che tu abbia fatto:

```
# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

#

```

----------

## akiross

No bhe, su grub non sono proprio cosi' incapace  :Smile: 

In ogni caso... se non passo le partizioni giuste il kernel va in panic (si bhe, l'ho sperimentato sulla pelle ovviamente), difatti devo per forza specificare root=/dev/hda3

solo che... si ok, puo' esserci un errore nelle partizioni che passo, puo', ma dove??

ricapitolo:

avvio il kernel (/boot/bzImage) da grub, essendo boot sulla hda1 (e di questo son certo) si fa

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage <opzioni>

visto che il kernel vuole una root o va in ker panic, allora metto l'opzione root=/dev/hda3, cioe' la partizione dove risiede la root di sistema /.

Il sistema parte e cerca fsck su hda1 anziche' hda3, mi esce il prompt per il mantainer (insert password or Ctrl-D) e li faccio cio' che devo (eventualmente).

A me non sembra di sbagliare nella procedura  :Neutral:  a meno che non passo qualche opzione che invece serve... ma sui nomi delle partizioni non mi sembra di fare errori.

Gracias

EDIT: Luca

si la root ho capito che e' quella di grub, pero' non e' quello. E si, l'installazione di grub l'ho fatta cosi' (root hd0,0 e setup nel mbr di hd0)

Ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

aaaspetta!

hai compilato il kernel con genkernel? questo potrebbe spiegare alcune cose

in quel caso devi dare l'initrd, e i parametri exec e real_root

----------

## akiross

umm no, fatto a mano il kernel.

Ho anche il livecd, magari devo provare con il kernel che c'e' su?

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora è strano. non ho idee, mi spiace

non mi sembra di vedere errori nella tua configurazione

----------

## akiross

Mi sa che faccio prima a reinstallare tutto... poi mi faccio un bello stage4 su dvd sicuro e fatto bene, e me lo tengo li per il futuro  :Smile: 

Secondo me comunque il problema e' stato che ho fatto un cambiamento delle partizioni. Non capisco proprio dove sta il problema, il perche' ste cose non vanno, ma secondo me e' legato a quello.

----------

## Luca89

È una tua scelta comunque IMHO non credo che potrai risolvere reinstallando daccapo.  :Confused: 

----------

## akiross

Sicuramente risolvo reinstallando da capo. Su questo non ci sono dubbi - e non capisco perche' dici di no.

In ogni caso il problema e' che non mi vede hda1, e non capisco perche'. Il kernel vede hda senza problemi  :Neutral: 

Qualche idea? Io faccio un po' di prove ma non ottengo niente di tangibile

Grazie

Ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

domanda forse stupida. sei sicuro di avere hda1?

prova a controllare l'output di "fdisk -l"

----------

## Luca89

Dico di no perchè il problema pare sia grub non il resto del sistema e più che altro mi pare un problema di errata configurazione.

Allora proviamo a fare un riepilogo della situazione:

hda1 -> /boot

hda2 -> swap

hda3 -> /

Il tuo fstab dovrebbe essere:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 0 1

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 2

```

Grub installato con:

```
# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

# 
```

Il grub.conf:

```
# Selezione scelta di default, 0 la prima

default 0

# Sceglie il tempo di attesa prima di far partire la scelta di default

timeout 15

# Scelta immagine di sfondo

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# Configurazione kernel default #0

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

È così settato il tuo sistema? Se non è così, cosa differisce? Inoltre, grub l'hai reinstallato dopo aver cambiato il partizionamento?

----------

## akiross

Si si, grub l'ho cambiato, reinstallato, riconfigurato... cavolo gentoo l'ho installato 10 volte, sapro' qual'e' la procedura  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso ripeto che grub lo usavo _a  m a n o _ quindi non e' un problema di file di configurazione - che tra l'altro non usavo neanche.

Tra l'altro, se fosse grub - e non credo - dovrei avere problemi con il kernel, ma non ho problemi con il kernel (visto che viene caricato bene, con tutto quello che deve caricare, vedere, riconoscere eccetera).

Per me il problema sta dopo.

Grazie

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> In ogni caso ripeto che grub lo usavo _a  m a n o _ quindi non e' un problema di file di configurazione - che tra l'altro non usavo neanche.

 

Se lo usavi _a m a n o_ dovresti poter usare anche l'auto completamento.... hai controlalto il contenuto di hda3?

----------

